# Cancun Fishing Ideas



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Looking for any advice and/or recommendations for fishing from shore and/or inshore in the Cancun area. Our family will be leaving for Cancun in a couple of weeks and I haven't been there since '83, which is almost like saying I haven't been there before. Pretty much looking for a day (or 1/2 day) of inshore fishing with a guide, then perhaps see if I can fish around some of the passes between the lagoon and the ocean on my own. Will I need a MX fishing license, and if so, where do you purchase them? 

Browsing the web, it appears there are some reasonably priced outfits that either fish the Nichupte lagoon itself or go to Isla Blanca for a day's fishing.

Any advice will be welcome and appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

I looked into a half day charter when we were down there last winter. Didnt happen as we ended up just enjoying the all incluseive package(beach,bar,pool,bar,dinner, bar repeat).

Look up Ivans Chaters Playa Del Carmen.

http://www.sportfishingplayadelcarmen.com/Rates.html


6hr charter is $390 US. NOW that is for the boat charter NOT per person. I though it was a great deal, but I was not down there with other fishermen. If you call ahead tho they are happy to put you in with another group of they happen to be short. Im planning just a guy trip down there after the first of the year with 3 other guys. We are going for 4 days and kinda thinking 2 6hr trips.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

That's a good deal, thanks! How far/long of drive is it from Cancun to Playa dC?


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

inland 44, or anyone else that has experience down there, another outstanding issue I need advice on is car rentals. I have read some horror stories on trip advisor and such regarding car rental agencies trying to say existing scratches, dents were caused by you, so pay up for repair; federales pulling tourists over attempting to shake tourists down for bribes, if you get in an accident, they throw everyone in jail and you have to buy your way out and other stories.

Any truth to these, and are they a risk to consider? If it's OK to rent a car, which agencies are the best to deal with down there? If not renting a car, which transport agencies are good to deal with?

Again, thanks for any and all replies.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Taxi from Downtown Playa to Cancun Airport for $25... If there is enough of you... Taxi it up...


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Just barter with them... EVERYTHING is negotiable... I got $150 off a fishing charter by negotiating and bringing our own food (from the resort)...


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

We booked a charter on the beach of Playa Del Carmen and they told us they would pick us up. They picked us up alright, in a beat up S-10, had to fit the 3 women in the front with the driver and the 3 of us men had to sit on a jerry rigged bench in the back of the truck going 70 down the highway, it was a nightmare.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

FredBearYooper said:


> We booked a charter on the beach of Playa Del Carmen and they told us they would pick us up. They picked us up alright, in a beat up S-10, had to fit the 3 women in the front with the driver and the 3 of us men had to sit on a jerry rigged bench in the back of the truck going 70 down the highway, it was a nightmare.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yikes! We booked a trip to Xel-Ha (which was awesome!). We got dropped off in the AM... but... No one picked us up... We had to hop on with a tour bus back to the city and walk back...


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

FredBearYooper said:


> We booked a charter on the beach of Playa Del Carmen and they told us they would pick us up. They picked us up alright, in a beat up S-10, had to fit the 3 women in the front with the driver and the 3 of us men had to sit on a jerry rigged bench in the back of the truck going 70 down the highway, it was a nightmare.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


After all that, how was the rest of the fishing trip?

West Side AK, Xel Ha is on our bucket list. Based on your input, I will make sure I take an established tour, though. 

Thanks, all.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have fished with the same guide for over 25 years in Cancun. He guides on the lagoon. No license - catch & release. GREAT guy. lots of fun
If you're interested PM me for contact info

I'll be back there fishing with him again in April

Otherwise, check out my pics for referral to big water charter (10' bullshark !)


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

REG said:


> After all that, how was the rest of the fishing trip?
> 
> West Side AK, Xel Ha is on our bucket list. Based on your input, I will make sure I take an established tour, though.
> 
> Thanks, all.


The rest of the fishing trip was awesome, got into some barracuda. Xel Ha was awesome. There is a Pirate themed cruise type thing that brings you to an island for a dinner and show, it was awesome. If you can find it I would highly recommend it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

REG said:


> After all that, how was the rest of the fishing trip?
> 
> West Side AK, Xel Ha is on our bucket list. Based on your input, I will make sure I take an established tour, though.
> 
> Thanks, all.


At Xel-Ha, make sure to snorkel out by the floating bridge! They have a Huge Grouper that hangs out there. When we were snorkeling a school of Jacks came in and a few monster Wahoo. The food is great there also. Make sure you bring $20 for a deposit on the snorkel gear or else you'll have to trade your shoes... and the walkway is HOT!!!!!!!!

Also... Don't waste your time trying to see the Cenotes there... they are small swamps.. If you want good Cenotes go to Grand or other big ones.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

West Side AK said:


> At Xel-Ha, make sure to snorkel out by the floating bridge! They have a Huge Grouper that hangs out there. When we were snorkeling a school of Jacks came in and a few monster Wahoo. The food is great there also. Make sure you bring $20 for a deposit on the snorkel gear or else you'll have to trade your shoes... and the walkway is HOT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also... Don't waste your time trying to see the Cenotes there... they are small swamps.. If you want good Cenotes go to Grand or other big ones.


I have pics of that grouper. Will post later.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Bad quality but here you go..


----------

